# Walther P99 QPQ Range Report



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Took my P99 to the range today, and thought I would do a range report. So here I go:

Shot 300 rounds through her with no malfunctions what so ever. All rounds were 115gr FMJ Winchester White Box, except the two mags of 124gr Speer Gold Dots I shoot each session to which is my custom. I fired from 10, 15, and 25 yard distances with the P99 performing flawlessly.

A few people were interested in what I was shooting, and although I normally do not, I passed her around like a two cent prostie. Two of the gentlemen that fired my P99, I later saw at a local gunshop when I purchased some more ammo. They were inquiring about the price of a Walther P99, go figure. :mrgreen:










25 rounds WWB @ 25 yards slow fire from a weaver stance.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good show there JE. Good shooting.


----------



## rb67 (Apr 1, 2007)

Thank you jenglish for your post. I just started watching your vids, and as a first time gun buyer, they definitely give great information.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

rb67 said:


> Thank you jenglish for your post. I just started watching your vids, and as a first time gun buyer, they definitely give great information.


Thank you for you kind words. I think the more anyone knows about their firearms or firearms in general, the better. Glad they were of help, mate.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

what exactly does QPQ stand for. As I understand it there was only the AS(Anti-Stress) and the QA(Quick Action). Your pistures lead me to think that it is an AS.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

nukehayes said:


> what exactly does QPQ stand for. As I understand it there was only the AS(Anti-Stress) and the QA(Quick Action). Your pistures lead me to think that it is an AS.


My P99 in the photos and video is an AS, QPQ stands for the finish. It means Quench Polish Quench. It was a process that treated the original tenifer finish and did away with the black overcoat that was the standard on the P99. This proved to be very costly and was replaced with the Titanium Coated finish. The Ti Coated finish was eventually done away with also at the start of the new P99 design (2005-Present).


----------

